# New Here - IR UP6 Question...Oil Consumption



## CanadianKaeserTech (Dec 1, 2021)

Hi All!

I am new to the forum, so you will probably see me posting here and there. I mainly service Kaeser compressors in my day job.

My question is why do the IR UP6 Rotary compressors seems to consume oil? We don't have access to good information where I live. The company that services the IR around here seem to be top secret and don't help us out at all. Many customers are buying a gallon a month to keep their machines topped up. 

I service a number of UP6 machines or varying horsepower, and most have oil consumption issues. I have a theory that there are parts we should be routinely replacing, but we have a competing company that services IRs and they wont give us any information unless we give them serial numbers of the machines.

That said, the inlet valves seem to be okay not spraying oil.
Most machines are pretty clean and don't show evidence of leaking.
We use MANN separators which seem to be high quality.
Scavenge lines are regularly maintained.
Most of the minimum pressure check valves function correctly. Even though the MPCVs seal, could the springs be weakening? Any idea on that the holding pressure is depending on the model?
There are two O-rings under the separator stem, do those get replaced, and could those be causing the issue?

If I am missing anything I am all ears.

Thanks


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check seals.
and upgrade the seals to a better style from oem.

this is a high speed screw style right?
what is the rotor speed?


----------



## CanadianKaeserTech (Dec 1, 2021)

iowagold said:


> check seals.
> and upgrade the seals to a better style from oem.
> 
> this is a high speed screw style right?
> what is the rotor speed?


The pumps speeds vary, 2800-3500rpm. And yes they are rotary screw machines.

Upgrade the seals? Could you elaborate, thanks!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

any good local compressor shop should be able to help you on the better seals.

you are looking for the high speed , high pressure seals.
you may want to reach out to bds etc.


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

If it's not leaking it's going down the line. Check you drains and filters. A different oil might help, some oils just dont coalesce very well. That's one reason you dont get atf in new machines anymore, the newer formulations are too foamy. You also dont get to ream your customers for your boutique oil. You say Mann separators are high quality, but trying something else wouldn't be a bad idea. Sometimes OEM really is the best you can get.


----------

